# First Time Lab Results - Please advise



## nathan3284 (May 20, 2013)

Hi all,

This is my first post even though I've been lurking on the boards for the last week or so. You really seem to have a great, supportive community here. I was hoping someone could give me a bit of advice on some new lab results I got back from my doctor today.

A bit of background on me: 31 y/o Male, 180 lbs, exercise regularly, eat healthy, no history of thyroid or any other major health complication. my father is diagnosed/medicated for hypothyroidism. Recently (last 4 months or so) I've noticed some symptoms that seem to be consistent with hypothyroidism. I've been feeling tired and foggy even after restful sleep. My libido has noticeably decreased and I'm experiencing significant hair shedding to the point where the hair on my head is so thin in some places you can see my scalp. I've also put on a few pounds, though I attribute that to the fact that I have been less active and less fastidious about diet due to the recent feelings of lethargy. I decided to get tested and my blood work came back as "normal" according to my doctor. Here are the results:

*TSH 2.550 uIU/mL 0.450-4.500
T4,Free(Direct) 1.21 ng/dL 0.82-1.77 
T3, Free, Dialysis, LC/MS-MS 2.33 pg/mL 1.81 - 4.06 
*

Iron Bind.Cap.(TIBC) 286 ug/dL 250-450 
UIBC 235 ug/dL 150-375 
Iron, Serum 51 ug/dL 40-155 
Iron Saturation 18 % 15-55 
Vitamin B12 670 pg/mL 211-946 
Folate 8.9 ng/mL >3.0 
Triiodothyronine (T3) 87 ng/dL 71-180
Ferritin [H] 414 ng/mL 30-400 
Methylmalonic Acid 128 nmol/L 73-376

Anything jump out at you guys in these results? While everything seems to be in the normal range, with the exception of elevated Ferritin, I'm wondering if my FT3 is a bit low. I've noticed that other lab result posts on this board indicate an FT3 dialysis range of 2.1-4.4 pg/ml whereas the range on the test I took is 1.81-4.06 pg/ml. Going by the range on my test, my FT3 count of 2.33 pg/ml falls in the 23 percentile, whereas it falls in the 10 percentile on the 2.1-4.4 range. Maybe I'm interpreting this wrong by applying my results to a different range, but considering that the units are the same (pg/ml), and both tests are dialysis, it seems to me either scale could be applicable. This means that I'm either low/normal on FT3 at 23% or very low/normal at 10%. Can anyone provide some insight on these results? What should my next course of action be?

Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I would agree that your FT-3 is a bit low.

Before supplementing I would have another round or 2 of testing as thyroid labs can change slightly and this may have been a day where you were a bit lower than you usually are.

You will need lab history to get a doctor to prescribe as you are not terribly off.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nathan3284 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is my first post even though I've been lurking on the boards for the last week or so. You really seem to have a great, supportive community here. I was hoping someone could give me a bit of advice on some new lab results I got back from my doctor today.
> 
> ...












That low T3 really jumps out and the bad thing is that is the Total 3, not the FREE T3. FREE T3 is the biologically active hormone which provides your energy and much more. No wonder you are lethargic.

Suggested tests including and ultra-sound are..........................

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Here's what jumps out at me. http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/hemochromatosis/DS00455

With your Ferritin on the high side you may want your doctor to evaluate you for "hemochromatosis". Its not as scary as it looks, but could be. Treatment is usually to draw blood monthly, like a blood donation, but the blood cannot be used for donation cause of the Ferritin levels. Just a thought.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HotGrandma said:


> Here's what jumps out at me. http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/hemochromatosis/DS00455
> 
> With your Ferritin on the high side you may want your doctor to evaluate you for "hemochromatosis". Its not as scary as it looks, but could be. Treatment is usually to draw blood monthly, like a blood donation, but the blood cannot be used for donation cause of the Ferritin levels. Just a thought.


That is a very good observation and suggestion!


----------



## mariska (May 22, 2013)

I am new here. had to struggle to get on, thanx to the Admin, I am finally in. Thank you K

Here is my 1st and 2nd test results taken a month apart.

TSH 1ST 3.69 2ND 2.47 (0.35 - 4.94 mIU/L)
FT4 1ST 8.57 2ND 12.1 (9.0 - 22.2 pmol/L)
FT3 4.5 (2.6 - 5.7pmol/L)
anti TG Antibody 15.24 IU/mL H <4.11
anti - TPO Antibody 8.03 H<5.61

Clinical Category
Anti TG Antibody Hashimoto's 75% Graves 75%
Anti TPO Antibody Hashimotos 64% Graves 92%

Just to keep you up to date with previous email

I had a full blood count to, only 2 things that were flaged is WBC 12.3 PH (4 - 12 10%5E9/L) and Neutrophil 8.60 PH (2 - 7.5 10^9/L Blood pressure 120/80
blood sugar 3.9
I am 28 years old I was given euthyrox 100mg - I only take 1/2 as from today 18.04.2013 - this has been increased to 75mg as of 20.05.2013
leucocytosis with mild increase in neutrophilis
Symptoms: Bad Hair loss, 39.1 kgs picked up in 4 years after my son's birth in 2008 (1KG A WEEK)
Severe dizziness, off balance, ringing ears, headaches, moody, pressure in my head, it feels like my eyes want to pop out some days, Muscle cramps, pain in my arms, legs, back, feet even when I wake up in the morning it feels like I have been on my feet the whole night. water retention, and sometimes when I swallow its harder, it feels like there is something that makes me have to swallow more to get the food past "it", nausea, acid reflex, and a miscarriage in May 2012

seeing that I am super new to all of this, any replies will be welcomed..

Mariska


----------

